# tracing the ip of a site without using any software and finding its location



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 3, 2007)

Important:-*This is not a hacking  stuff rather for just knowing*
tutorial number = 9
hello frnds  ,
In this tutorial i will tell u how to find the ip address of a site without using any software nor any huge lines of codes instead using an inbuilt command then find its location(Map and satelite photo ) with a site.

In this tutorial we will see the ip address of my cousion's old site. 

*Trace a ip address:- *
a>Goto start then run.
b>type cmd.
c>In the command prompt type tracert aand then after space the website address.For example


```
Tracert www.webmasti.com
```
 
d>After the trace is completed just look up at the last line and the last digits.
e>This is the ip address of the site .

Here is a screenshot:-

*www.geocities.com/siddharth_bhoot/31.JPG


*Locate the ip on the map or get its satelite photo:-*

f>Goto *www.ip-adress.com/ 
g>in the text box below my ip-address and location type the ip so abtained and then click "lookup any ip".
h>U will get all the information abt the server lacation + an map.
i>U can click on the big ip satelite picture to get a satelite picture.
j> u can also go to this site and get more details abt the ip address.

Screenshot(Only some portion):-

*www.geocities.com/siddharth_bhoot/32.JPG

having any doubts ? Ask freely .Will try to answer them at my best.

*source*:- my cousin (Not the one whos site we traced ) told me


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 3, 2007)

You know what!I posted it 1 month back and nobody had a look at this 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46046
(though you have explained it better)


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 3, 2007)

I think that tutorial was a video and most of the users have a 64 kb/s speed and its really time wasting to see the video bcoz videos take a lot of time to open .Although ur tutorial was very gud and i saw it.And no need to worry that only 1 replied for ur tut bcoz it happens sometimes.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 3, 2007)

No worries here dude nice effort.


----------



## zyberboy (Feb 3, 2007)

good info man....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 3, 2007)

Btw. mods don't lock this thread,It is better than mine.


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 3, 2007)

thanks


----------



## pchacker (Feb 3, 2007)

Amazing cant believe that xp has inbuilt tracing software.

How do u guys get this much knowledge .I especially like tuts of VISHAL GUPTA


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 3, 2007)

its giving request time out.. after all it shall check only up to 30 hops and i think u peoples are within 30 hops from the site!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 3, 2007)

I just stumbled upon it,it was one of the youtube's most watched vids of the month.


----------



## mediator (Feb 3, 2007)

"traceroute" is more powerful! And since its about IP, u may wanna read this too => IP from yahoo messenger


----------



## Pathik (Feb 3, 2007)

btw siddarth the site shd be ip-address.com
__________
sorry my mistake.... but how come the typo wala site is workin??


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 3, 2007)

good but old


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 3, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> btw siddarth the site shd be ip-address.com
> __________
> sorry my mistake.... but how come the typo wala site is workin??


 
typo wala  what do u mean by it


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 3, 2007)

He is surprised how the"wrong site" is working


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 3, 2007)

No the site is correct


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 3, 2007)

^^Thats why it is working


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 3, 2007)

ya


----------

